# Homemade Shake for During a workout?



## ithrowthingsfar (May 31, 2015)

Hello, I was recently searching online for ways to improve my workout, and something that interested me was the idea of drinking a shake that contains carbs (20g to 40g) during a workout. I am tight on money right now and I was wondering if anyone had any tips on what to put in a during workout shake that can be found in  a grocery store. Basically, a homemade shake made of common ingredients, not a supplement


----------



## Big Ronnie (May 31, 2015)

ithrowthingsfar said:


> Hello, I was recently searching online for ways to improve my workout, and something that interested me was the idea of drinking a shake that contains carbs (20g to 40g) during a workout. I am tight on money right now and I was wondering if anyone had any tips on what to put in a during workout shake that can be found in  a grocery store. Basically, a homemade shake made of common ingredients, not a supplement


 
Welcome to the board.  Please start with stats so we can get to know you better before starting with questions.  
Please tell us things like age, height, weight, bf%, goals, years lifting, military experience, law enforcement experience, etc.
Thanks for your help.  
Read the rules and all the stickies in the forums.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2015)




----------

